# Toyz



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Good Fishin'
NightProwler


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

WOW Prowler those are nice! The steelies would crush those! I really like the hooks.

I want to try to make flies and jigs someday but I think my sausage fingers wouldn't allow me to! 


Great job!


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Prowler,

SWEET!

Love that bumble bee  great attention to detail with the foiled heads...well done!

MS


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

NP those things look amazing! I really like that black and red skirt on the bleeding shad. How did you make the different colored bodies, are those pipe cleaners wrapped around the jig?


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Very nice...What would a dozen of each cost me? ; )


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Received my order today. To say they are nice is an understatement...These are GREAT 


Thanks again Herb...I'll be sure to let others know about your service


----------

